# Having eye troubles



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I started a picture of my kids today. I started messing iy up because my right eye keeps going off focus and I see two blurry images. I went to the eye doc and am now waiting about ten days for a serious pair of glasses.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

That must be frustrating for you.  Is this your first pair of glasses or have you already worn them, but need stronger ones?


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I have been wearing the drug store readers for 10 years. It is frustrating. I was trying my first real attempt in 13 years and I can't see well enough.


----------



## kcortese (Oct 21, 2010)

I know how you feel about eyes going blurry. When I use my scroll saw that happens to me and I mess up my cuts. Trying to look at small details for any lenght of time is difficult. Blinking real hard helps, but it's a pain in the butt!!!

Sorry to hear about your eye problem. Hope a "Real" pair of glass helps. 

My husband uses those store bought readers because he leaves his perscription glasses lay around and the dog always chews them up. He lost at least 3 pair so far. So he buys the cheap dollar store glasses to save money. I don't think it's good for his eyesight, but I can't tell him anything.

It's best to get glasses from the eye doctor. Good luck!

Karen


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

My wife told me the same ten years ago. She says that I don't listen neither.


----------



## kcortese (Oct 21, 2010)

You men are something else!!!


----------



## karaann07 (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh my gosh I've been wearing glasses for ten years now. I want lasik, but I'm not sure if I'm a good candidate or not- i'm nearsighted, farsighted AND have astigmatism. Yeah. But I desperately need a new pair of glasses. It's affecting my work! I have been making terrible cuts and didn't even noticed how frayed the edges were until my husband pointed it out. I needed to change my blade big time.


----------



## adriana1082 (Feb 10, 2011)

Ugh... i know how you feel! I'm really nearsighted. I'm only 13 and I already wear pretty strong glasses. I REALLY want contacts, but they are EXPENSIVE!


----------

